# Video Card



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a video card for my computer and I don't have many knowledges about that! Since I only have a on bord one I don't have many possibilities. I'm looking over the internet and I found some good deal on ATI Radeon x1950 cards, is it a good way to go or you have some better suggestions? I also find some Sapphir X1950, so what is the difference?

I'm not a big gamer, the only game I own for now it's the Counter Strike suite, but I wanna have possibilities for others great games. The other facts is that I got windows Vista and it's take too much video power since every visual effect are drived by the video card! The only options I woulf like it's a TV out/in to record and looking some good qualities movies, because I don't wanna pay for and HDTV right now! My budget is in the 100-120$ layer! 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

if you have a fairly recent computer, you'll need to figure out if the motherboard supports PCI-E(xpress) or AGP. PCI-E is the new replacement, the tech has been sold for over 2 years now... 

in either case, buy the nVidia card. ATI are great cards, but the driver software is just not as easy or good as the nVidia (sorry this might start a war, lol.. but that's my opinion). i have the 7300GSOC (overclocked) video card, i got it brand new from future shop 6 months ago for about $130, you should be able to find it cheaper by now. great card, has worked perfectly since day one, supports DX10, some versions have the TV out, mine is just DVI, but i don't use that feature, i just got a nice 19" monitor and watch stuff on the computer. i can play prince of persia maxed out at 1240x768 with great frame rates, i can play oblivion at high settings, i can play half life 2 at very high detail settings.. it's enough for me, i'm a light gamer...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> The only options I woulf like it's a TV out/in to record and looking some good qualities movies, because I don't wanna pay for and HDTV right now! My budget is in the 100-120$ layer!
> Thanks a lot!


No video cards have TV in... you need a TV tuner for that. TV out only allows you to use your PC on a TV. Does your mobo use AGP or PCI-E slot? If you have PCI-E I say you save a little more and get a 9600GT ($169.99 or lower when on sale). Performs almost as good as the 8800GT when gaming and it's rockin' PureVideo HD which lowers CPU usage when watching HD movies. Has TV out and 2 DVI outputs. Great card for the money. If you have AGP... buy a new computer. :tongue:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Humm, that's confuse me! I don't really know! I buy my pc in july! It's a 2,8 dual core, probably to powerfull for my needs! For the connections I don't really know...I saw PCI port when I look in system informations but can I find that infos somewhere else? I'm alsmot a noob with computers!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

honestly go back to the store you bought it in, with your receipt, ask them to show you the cards that your computer will take, then from there you can get some basic ideas of what it will take. they're making it harder again to stay on top of the hardware..


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Humm, that's confuse me! I don't really know! I buy my pc in july! It's a 2,8 dual core, probably to powerfull for my needs! For the connections I don't really know...I saw PCI port when I look in system informations but can I find that infos somewhere else? I'm alsmot a noob with computers!


Download CPU-Z, open it and click the "Mainboard" tab, what does it say in the "Version" box under "Graphic Interface"? That will tell you the type o' slot.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

...it writes...nothing....there's some empty field in grey shade! Just like when it's not avaible! Is it because I have an onboard card? But thanks for the little application, I learn a couple of stuff about my pc!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Strange... go to the Mainboard tab again, does it say anything beside "Manufacturer" and "Model" under the "Motherboard" section (at the top)? If it does a little Google search will then tell you what you've got.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure but if you have onboard video you may or may not have the option of even putting a separate video card in! Like the other posters say if you have a pci express slot (a dedicated video slot) you are ok- I doubt you have agp as it is fairly new. If you can put a separate slot and can install a video card you will need to go into the bios and disable the onboard video. Just to add to your confusion lol!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Like the other posters say if you have a pci express slot (a dedicated video slot) you are ok-* I doubt you have agp as it is fairly new*.


I think you mean old... AGP came before PCI-E, the newest is PCI-E 2.0. AGP was introduced in the late 90's where PCI-E was like 4 years ago. I think it was just becoming popular back when I got my s939 board (got a BFG 6600GT with that, nice combo deal back then).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, 
I'm in terms papers and exams, really not easy!
Tonight I opened my desktop to clean it up a little bit with Dust off and I discover that PCI EXPRESS was writed on the board! Tha simplify my task and I have 4 empty sluts so I have many spaces to put something like a video and maybe an audio card! I looked around but I'm not sure that I understand everything! Godd damn technology, I understand my dad now!  Too fast for me!
I will fallow your tip and buy a 9600GT, sounds interessing and easy since I'm not an extrem gamer I don't need to buy a card at 500$ and I will keep my money for GAS! 
Do you have a link for buying online? Ebay is not my favorite place for things that I don't really know!

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I get all my parts from NCIX.com, it's in British Columbia so you don't get hit with fees like you do from the US + you don't have to pay PST either (if you're outside of BC). 

Here's the EVGA model for $189.99 but if you hold out a few days they'll likely have another sale where it will be cheaper. Just check their homepage and you see where it says "Big Byte Savings"? Well when there's a new sale they just change that graphic to whatever they call the next one... they usually have one every week or every other week + they'll great deals but limited quantity. Like that sale had the first 100 Hitachi 750 GB hard drives for $98, etc.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> I love it when languages and typo's collide!!!!
> 
> Just a gentle tease, Ti-ron.


****lmao****


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> I love it when languages and typo's collide!!!!
> 
> Just a gentle tease, Ti-ron.


You don't love how my french translates my thinking!  We're suppose to be more rude and libertian, maybe that's why I use my slut to put something in it... No offense, I laught when I readed it back!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Go to the aBit forum and ask around.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

New sale is posted, buy the 9600GT now it's only $148.88!


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

violation said:


> I get all my parts from NCIX.com, it's in British Columbia so you don't get hit with fees like you do from the US + you don't have to pay PST either (if you're outside of BC).


+10 for NCIX. I build rigs on the side and I have bought exclusively from them for about 6 years. My only concern aboutthem in your situation would be that they will have a restocking fee if the card you buy doesn't work out for you (this is standard practice for almost all retail computer stores - Staples does not charge you restocking ... but they will cost more to begin with).

NCIX sales run from Thursdays to Tuesdays. New sale started today 
http://www.ncix.com/promo/promosale.php?webid=12th

IMO your choices are a 512M 8800GT, 9600GT or a 3850/3870; all of which can be had for about $180 plus GST plus shipping. For the same amount of money I myself would take the 8800GT but that's just my own personal preference


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

hush said:


> My only concern aboutthem in your situation would be that they will have a restocking fee if the card you buy doesn't work out for you


For video cards that's fine though as long as you buy the right slot type/card you want. Most rock the lifetime warranties, so should something go wrong just go through the steps to RMA it. Just remember to register the card within 30 days so you can be eligible. EVGA even has a bad ass step-up program.

The 8800GT is a great card (I loves mine) but if the 9600GT would have been out when I bought it I would have got that. Instead I spent like $300 the first or second day the card came out, lol. There's such a small difference in performance, now it's not worth the extra cash IMO. Plus the 9600GT runs at lower temps and uses less power than the 8800GT.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Violation,
thanks for the tip, I just bought one! I can't wait to see the difference! If everything go right, the next step will be some DDR2 memory! I only have 1gb and I want to put another one to be ready to anything (Thanks Leonardo for that quote, TMNT) I have my eye on some since they have the same model than in my machine now: Samsung DDR2 4200
Thanks again, and I will give you some feedbacks as sonn as I get the card installed!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats, it's a great card!

That's some expensive memory dude... do you know how many slots your mobo has for memory? I would get this which is the same speed but it's 2 GB for less than the price of 1 GB of that Samsung, plus Kingston makes some bad ass memory. So if you buy the Kingston you could try mixing all 3 of the sticks you'll have (if you have 3 or 4 slots) and you'll be rockin' 3 GB (which is enough for Vista or any games really, will rock 32 bit Vista like no other).

Worse case scenario you use all 3 and the system either doesn't post or you'll get some IRQL BSOD, in that case take the Samsung out and you're still ahead of the game with 2 GB! Might want to check your mobo's manual or check their site to make sure the Kingston would work but it's pretty likely it does since it'll run on totally stock voltage (1.8v). 

Enjoy the new card!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I only had two slots for the memory! Did I need to have the same memroy model in each sluts to make my computer works? By the way, thanks for all the infos you give me, I'm not really familiar with computer, I can use them but only for my basic purposess!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I only had two slots for the memory! Did I need to have the same memroy model in each sluts to make my computer works? By the way, thanks for all the infos you give me, I'm not really familiar with computer, I can use them but only for my basic purposess!


Hah no problem. 

You don't need the same model but for better performance I would recommend going with the same. Since you've only got two slots I'd say just go for the Kingston kit I posted. Cheap, reliable and the same speed as the Samsung. As long as you stick with anything DDR2-533 (which we know works with your mobo) that doesn't require modifying voltage or timings then you should be fine but it's always good to check the manual or the manufacturer's site (they usually post a PDF with a list of compatible memory).

If you want to gamble a bit you could always try getting 1 stick and see if it works with your current memory. If you decide you want to do that see if there's any decent stores around you that sell DDR2-533 at a reasonable price, that way if it doesn't work you can just take it back and get a full refund... then there's no shipping it back + restocking fee.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

If we spent as much time playing guitar as we did talking about filling sluts, we'd all be kick ass shredders.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

SinCron said:


> If we spent as much time playing guitar as we did talking about filling sluts, we'd all be kick ass shredders.


Mouahahah, probably, but I think I will never be a shredder 'cause I don't want to. I put energy in many places, not only in guitars!  And the sluts are always welcome to get fill! (Sorry about that one)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woooaaahhh, everything is different! I never had a video card before, always use the onboard stuff, and now I see the difference! Thanks guy for you input! Now I can play without compromise!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hah yeah the difference between onboard and a decent video card is pretty huge. Glad to hear it worked out, have fun!


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

violation said:


> I think you mean old... AGP came before PCI-E, the newest is PCI-E 2.0. AGP was introduced in the late 90's where PCI-E was like 4 years ago. I think it was just becoming popular back when I got my s939 board (got a BFG 6600GT with that, nice combo deal back then).


You are right I meant old -sorry.


----------

